# Leather Sunday



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As I got in before Mac for once anything on leather this sunday


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

feel left out as I don't have a leather strap!

Need to talk to Toshi.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one PG









Here's my "leather"


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno Retro Carre on one of Roy's 24mm leathers:










Cheers


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Forgot about Worldmaster!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT24T* on RLT leather


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Old Sidus with an 18-mm Timex strap


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Leather Sunday. Hmm, should I wear chaps or something?










Later,

William


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, rather crafty I think! This one for Sunday then.

Seiko Sportsmatic:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

1960 Bulova, 11AC movement...............................on leather.



















Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JoT said:


> Nice one PG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice leather strap - and the watch is okay too


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Omega Dynamic today.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice bit of cordinated cow skin for me this Sunday


















Mike


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Poljot on Leather.



Regards,

Russ


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

don't have any left so this will have to do










not mine....honestly


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Eco 300M on Toshi for 'making mummy breakfast in bed Sunday'


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Ocean7 LM-1


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK I'll play today Omega cal 267 - 1958


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> As I got in before Mac for once anything on leather this sunday


Actually I do have three old watches with leather straps, I haven`t changed them as their condtion is too good to throw away and they are obviously contemporary with the watch and with the two of them, because they are sewn onto integral

lugs









Anyway by chance I put this on before I seeing this thread, and as it`s Sunday, naturally it`s an oldie









*Smiths Imperial cal.104 19 Jewels, circa 1960*










BTW it`s nice to see at least some cool oldies on show today


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

afraid i've nothing on leather, think i'll have to put that right! so i'm wearing this today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting with this at the moment, was even still running from wearing it from Friday's thread


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

popping into the garden, the lawn needs mowing! On 2nd March! anyway changed to this. Strap is an unpadded conga eel leather! picked up half a score ages ago of ebay and have never seen any since. Very comfy! One of my 1st watches from when the madness started, came in a job lot, was covered in green paint! Has it really been nearly 5 years!









.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Personalised Enzo for me...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Ennebi on leather

Martin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well it will have to be this one then


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm.... Looking forward to Latex Monday and wearing my white Hermann Goering jodphurs.







Whoops, wrong forum.









Besides that, don't know whether it's to be the Sandoz Sub on a tan Di Modell Jumbo










or the Darth Vader on the Destroyed Calf


















Decisions, eh?


----------



## Chris_in_the_UK (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice Enzo Jon - I have one incoming at the moment...

This one for me (again)...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wasn't sure what I was going to find when I opened this thread TBH.......







glad we're talking about watch straps though


















Rich


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys 100 fathom - on a tan Hirsch now though but don't have a pic.

Alasdair


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

The Archimede on the Top today:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier on Breitling alligator strap










... and Minerva on Horween Shell Cordovan


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Same as yesterday-Steinhart


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Today I playing at being a pilot


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

The one on the right today (but might change later when I go out!) - Paul


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Too active today to risk one of my old watches, so Seiko Boss again for me.


----------



## simonj (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll play too! I've been away from home for 3 weeks with only one watch, the white faced Pilot.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

PVD Yema 990ft Navygraf for me










Andy


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Fortis Pilot Professional Day/Date* on Di Modell Jumbo today









But I'm thinking of selling this and getting an Archimede Pilot Chronograph instead. I do like the Fortis very much but I'd love an Archimede too. This would be the only watch I'd sell to get the Archimede as I only need one pilot style watch in my small collection.

Should I keep this or go for the Archimede chrono


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheapie Chinese Limit...


----------



## Chris_in_the_UK (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Andy - Very nice - what is the bottom one please?

Rgds

Chris


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This combo for me today, out for lunch to an all you can eat Indian buffet.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Lately I've been wearing some that rarely see the light of day. Today I'm starting off with this Doxa










Later on will change to this elderly Fortis










Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have swapped the bit of leather but a piece of rubber


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Good timing - just got a new leather strap from Rich! Started like this










now looking like this with the new Toshi strap:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Going with this from the ebay bargain bucket


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I was getting bracelet withdrawl symptoms, so have swapped to this for the rest of the day










Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this which has suddenly decided to work after two years









Aviation 1953, unjeweled Pin-pallet.










Shown here with it`s original box & guarantee sheet B0

Made by The Aviation watch co., Ltd., 27 Bede Street Leicester sold on 22/10/53










BTW here`s a photo of the old Services/Aviation factory taken a couple of years ago...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

My bit of leather for today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Old leather; 1917 and on the original strap... thanks to linseed oil...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Tuna Can on a Toshi ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

VinceR said:


> Tuna Can on a Toshi ..


First time I've seen a leather on a Tuna Can... and it works


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

PhilM said:


> First time I've seen a leather on a Tuna Can... and it works


Cheers! I actually got the strap 'commissioned' for a different watch, but the tolerance between the bar and case was too tight. So I thought I'd give it a go on the Tuna, liked the result so much that the bracelet does not get a look in anymore! Although I do still on occasion throw it on an orange rubber!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Too active today to risk one of my old watches, so Seiko Boss again for me.


Got the orange version, never thought of leather strap. After seeing yours I think I might give it a go!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

can't play......not fair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> can't play......not fair


It`s not a proper Sunday thread anyway so doesnt count Shawn


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Spent most of the morning at the beach...watchless and topless...just awoke from a nice long nap and am wearing this for the remainder...

*RLT 13*



















(tan strap from RLT-4...took a bit of squishing, but it works)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a pure beauty. Nice to get watch, box, guarantee and pics of the plant.

Bertrand



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this which has suddenly decided to work after two years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just back from Paris, I had this one today. I had to be awake early this morning.

Bertrand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> This is a pure beauty. Nice to get watch, box, guarantee and pics of the plant.
> 
> Bertrand
> 
> ...


I have another one, which appears to be NOS









*Aviation `No.1`circa Mid `50`s, (Newmark un-jeweled Pin-Pallet movement)*


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Spent most of the morning at the beach...watchless and topless...just awoke from a nice long nap and am wearing this for the remainder...


You can off people you know!









Got my latest on today...only arrived Sat morning SD from Guy.....this is gonna be a keeper...I love it....on Croc too....

No piccies yet......been too busy admiring it mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

